# tryin' to get in...



## not yet a chef (Jan 23, 2011)

I've been cooking for about 6 or7 years now and I'm starting to pull off some pretty decent dishes... I've really been thinking about entering the catering business and start my own thing but I,, not a chef "per say"... i was wondering if that was any problem and if you could give me some tips on how to start

thanx

 N_Y_A_C ... but getting there...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

work for other caterers. onsite and offsite.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Shroomgirl said it all. Get all the experience you can working for others, on and offsite. Catering is a whole different world than the comfort of working a line.

 I was chef for a motion picture caterer for several years. We would have stacks of applicants with very impressive resumes. Get them out there in the world of off site catering and they would crumble. Most would not make it to lunch service.

We would pay them $100 just to come out and observe for a few hours, to see if this was something they could handle. Some would just dissapear without saying a word.

We always described it to them as "Balls to the wall, by the seat of your pants cooking"


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK. I don't know if I fit in with the others having catering experience, but I know I've made more money and had less headaches when I worked for somebody else instead of being the boss. I had just as much fun and did all the same work cooking-wise as an "Indian" . I took a lot of beatings on the profit-loss side whenever I was the "Chief". Maybe that just says that I don't have a clue about business, but I don't think that was the case.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I would take a successful catering business over a successful Restaurant any day of the week. My catering business was very rewarding, It gave me a chance to create menus from all regions of the world. I have many memories of great caterings over the years, I don't have any wonderful memories of any day I spent in any Restaurant I was involved with. Catering is the hardest Way to make a living in this business, but it is the most rewarding....ChefBillyB


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Catering is a totally different animal.....learn by doing/learning from others.

Timing is so different, it really messes with restaurant guys.  Ditto, not having equipment/water/tables etc unless you bring them (to some events)


----------



## trooper (Jan 21, 2011)

Don't make the mistake of thinking being a good line cook/chef is all it takes to be a good catering chef or field cook.

And to think you can do the sales, schedules, logistics, setup, prep, deployment, service, tear-down, recovery, billing and other aspects of the business all by your self is a leathal assumption.

Be a good cook. Hire a good Business manager.


----------

